# Look VO2 Stem



## vilter (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a Look VO2 stem (110 mm or 120 mm) but can't find any sources on the net.

Any suggestions on where to look would be most appreciated.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

I am UK/Netherlands based. I have a new 100mm stem from a 585 along with and V02 44cm bars (also new, just a little scratch from talking of the sti's when removed from new bike...but thatll be covered in tape anyway)

I need to swap or sell these and replace with a 90mm one stem and VO2 bars in 42cm 

Iff anyone Europe based wants to buy the above or has new stem/bars to sell please post otherwise its off to ebay...
.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I have a new V02 all alloy stem that I would sell for $35 shipped (USA) if interested. PM with your email if interested and want a pic.


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a VO2 stem and bar as well that I am looking to get rid of (brand new).


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*dude...*



wArden said:


> I have a VO2 stem and bar as well that I am looking to get rid of (brand new).


pm me with price and such... thanks.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

i have a brand new vo2 stem and bar combo in as new condition. located in CA. came off a medium 595 build. will measure them for you if interested.


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

Is any of these stems 110 mm? I'm looking for that size..


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

mines is 11cm


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

My new V02 alloy stem is 110. $35 shipped.


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 110mm Vo2 stem and would be willing to trade for a 90mm if any of you guys have one.......PM me if you do!!!


----------



## napman (Sep 7, 2008)

*VO 2 Stem and Bar*

I also am looking to buy a VO 2 stem (110 mm) and bar (either 42 or 44). I just got a new
Look 595 frame from a friend who bought it one size too large and was never happy with the fit. He took the component and now I am trying to build it up.


----------



## napman (Sep 7, 2008)

*Look VO 2 110 stem.*

If any of these is still available please let me know.


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

I still have VO2 stem and bar for sale. PM me if interested.


----------

